# grape press



## winointraining (Aug 25, 2013)

OK Don't laugh. Heres my press. W we made it from 2x6s. I still need to get a jack for it,Harbor Freight has a camper jack I think I'm gonna make fit.Its 2 ton so I think it will be enough.If I done it right heres a pic of the press and my help.


----------



## LoveTheWine (Aug 26, 2013)

Looks good to me!
I made a similar one last year and it worked great.
Where is your press basket?


----------



## winointraining (Aug 26, 2013)

Thanks.I using a plastic bucket. the thing is a little klunky , but I can press anything.


----------



## JohnT (Aug 26, 2013)

Did you use pressure treated lumber? If so, I would re-think using it for a food product.


----------



## winointraining (Aug 26, 2013)

No, no pressure treated just plane old pine or what ever it is. painted with marine grade spar varnish which I don't think will come off too easy, had to use acetone to get it off our hands.


----------



## JohnT (Aug 26, 2013)

OK, My Bad. To me, the wood looked like it had a greenish tint (much like PT lumber).


----------



## winointraining (Aug 26, 2013)

That's OK , hey we gotta take care of each other. No its just plane wood. Theres a lot of green around there may have gotten some reflection.


----------



## rob (Aug 26, 2013)

My only question is what is it going to drain into, will you set this on a table or something to raise it off the ground???


----------



## LoveTheWine (Aug 26, 2013)

winointraining said:


> Thanks.I using a plastic bucket. the thing is a little klunky , but I can press anything.



I'm in the middle of making a nice basket fro mine out of oak.
Here is mine, quite similar! I used wax to seal the grooves where wood meets and everything is coated in EZ-DO.


----------



## Runningwolf (Aug 26, 2013)

rob said:


> My only question is what is it going to drain into, will you set this on a table or something to raise it off the ground???



Rob I see what you're saying. There is no way to put a pan or low pail under it with the 2x4 sticking out all the way to the edge.


----------



## winointraining (Aug 26, 2013)

I plan to sit it on a table. I had though about legs and raising it but its going in my shed in a loft so it can't be too tall. As is its 36" tall.


----------



## Runningwolf (Aug 26, 2013)

...but how are you going to collect the juice? You need to get a collection pan under the lip of your press where the juice exits. I would say you would want to be under it by about 4"


----------



## jswordy (Aug 26, 2013)

EZ fix would be to back-cut the 2-by that's sticking out in front so it angles back from the spout. Put it all on a table with the spout hanging over and it should work. A plastic catch at the spout would be a nice addition. EZ enough to do by cutting one out of a gallon round plastic jug


----------



## winointraining (Aug 26, 2013)

Its overhung about 2 inches, with the slight incline it should be ok.


----------



## homer (Aug 27, 2013)

How does it work? bk


----------



## Rocky (Aug 27, 2013)

Nice job on the presses, Fellows. My suggestion to Winointraining would be to increase the height of the lip around the base where the basket sits. That looks like about 3/4" material and could overflow in the initial press. Lovethewine seems to have a 2 x 4 rim which would seem safer. Let us know how everything works.


----------



## winointraining (Aug 27, 2013)

Yes it is 3/4 , I didn't really know how tall to make the sides. that's one of the things that will be fixed in rev2. once I start pressing I'm sure there will be other things I want to fix. I still have to mount the jack. as heavy as this thing is I feel like it could press a Buick.


----------



## JohnT (Aug 27, 2013)

LoveTheWine said:


> I'm in the middle of making a nice basket fro mine out of oak.
> Here is mine, quite similar! I used wax to seal the grooves where wood meets and everything is coated in EZ-DO.


 

That EZ-DO is an amazing product! I have been singing about it for a couple of years now.


----------

